# daughters dog



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, I wrote about the bumps on her havanese. She is about 1 and half yrs old. She took her to the vet. I guess she has recently been scratching really bad too and losing her hair. The vet said it must be some sort of allergy. He gave her a shot of atibiotics and a steroid shot. Said it should be better for a couple of weeks, and see what happens then. Also, she has been eating Iams dog food. The vet suggested that she try a different food, without chicken in it and maybe one with sweet potatoes in it. It was a 5 minute visit and 130 dollars. Geez. Sounds weird to me. He said to bring her back if she gets worse again. Her hair is falling out big time. Where ever she lays, you find hair.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG. That's so sad. Poor little thing. I hope she can figure out what's causing it. The only time my guys broke out with bumps all over was due to the tick medication. It was too harsh for them and everything the vet did, didn't work. I had to wait almost 6 weeks until the stuff was out of their system. It was the advantix. Now I use frontline.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah not much help there ehh. Who knows with allergies.? If she wants to get a test done she could always go through Jean Dodds Hemopet. If this doesn't clear up , that's what I would do. Here's her site, http://www.hemopet.com/ Has her dog started a new diet or had vacs recently.? Go to the Nutiscan section. You do the test at home send it in and two weeks later you have a food allergy result. Much cheaper that a vet. JMO


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Dave. Yes she did start a new diet about a month or so back. And she also had shots about a month ago. I will tell her to ck out the site and see if she can do that. Thank you.


----------



## yukki (Jan 12, 2008)

If its allergies, you might want to consider a more natural, grain free food. That helped my Maltese tremendously when I was having allergy issues with him. He is allergy free now and has been a while. Hope this helps.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Any improvement, Ruth?


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, yes, she is a lot better. My daughter immediately changed her diet, as the vet recommended, and so far, so good. She scratched a lot of her hair out, so she is hoping that it grows back in. The vet did say the shot would last 2 or three weeks, so lets hope that it doesnt come back.


----------

